# Descaling sys.??



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Have any of you guys installed the easy water descaling sys. by freije? Its supposed to be endorsed by rannai. I think it is being used in commercial applications out west. They make a residential model and I was just wanting some feedback on it?


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a crock.

Water hardness is a measure of calcium and magnesium in the water, you can't electrically vaporize it in solution, so it'll scale, regardless. Also, their web site says that softeners replace the hardness with salt, which is a completely twisting the truth. Any company that lies or manipulates info like that about the competing products to sell itself, right from the get go, gets -5 points in my book.


Also, they're endorsed by Hannity & Colmes? Come on, this is plumbing - those guys 



.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Surprisingly Freije has an A+ rating with the BBB.

But it's all bunk IMHO. This link sums it up very well: http://www.chem1.com/CQ/gallery.html
They cover Freije as well.

Beware the snakeoil salesman!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do they actually claim to softening water? Seems doubtful, I bet the claim to condition water, play on words. See they can't say that they soften because they don't count how many times they use condition on their home page. The mention softening, but it is with other units.

http://www.easywater.com/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Yea they work great!:thumbup:
See my friend below to get the best possible deal on your VooDoo Water Softener...
He gives me a cut on each sucker I send to him...:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

You can make one of these devices yourself and try it out. Some electrical knowledge and skill is required but basically it's a 120V transformer that steps up the rectified voltage very high (20KV? A guess) under very low current. Wrap insulated wire in a coil around your pipe in two places and connect to your transformer leads. The number of wraps and the spacing between the two coils is dependent on the size of the field of flux generated.
Basically you've built an electomagnet that water can flow through.

When water is flowing there WILL BE a discernable difference in the quality, or at least "the feel" of the water after the last coil! Of course after another 6" run of pipe it returns back to the state (chemical composition, dissolved solids, etc, etc, yada yada yada) that it originally entered with. 

Picture it like this: a small stream is flowing past you. You take a stick and start whacking the water repeatedly in front of you. You'll notice a change in the water right where you're whacking the stick but upstream and downstream everything is just as if you weren't even there.

Judge for yourself.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*whacking the water with a stick*

miggy, i love it. you have completely covered it. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

We have seen some pretty good cases of electroplating in wells due to these things.

Basically, the larger ones can cause some stray DC current that grounds out in the well - the result is that the metals in the casing/aquifer start to plate themselves to the pumps/drop pipe/well screens.

It's pretty good for our rehab business.

You're right about the principle of the system being water conditioning, not softening. The chemistry is based on them removing scale in a constantly circulating system.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Descale with a mix of CLR. For an average system with out hard water (with a real softener) I usually do a 30 - 70 mix (CLR to Water). If the unit haesn't been flushed before and is giving problems I'll go harder...like 50-50 in 2 gallons of water. I flush for an hour minimum. If you want to do an all day flush, you can use regular cooking distilled vinager. But the acidity in CLR is much more aggressive. I don't have all day to do that, so I use the stronger of the two. Vinager does work, it just takes longer. Someone told me Lime Away works well too, but I don't know for sure.


----------

